# San Diego Whale Watching Tour



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from _San Diego for Whale Watching - Part 1_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I particularly like the landscape with lighthouse. I assume the whales are forthcoming?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Tomorrow on the whales, although those shots are going to be a bit of a disappointment. The whales barely broke surface.

My favorite shot of those three posted above is the splashy, colorful, flag-schemed powerboat.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Scenes from today's _San Diego for Whale Watching - Part 2_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from the photographs posted in today's _Fun Photo Friday - Whale Watching Tour Favorites_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The first one in reply #4 is awesome!!!!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks. I _love_ reflection shots such as this.


----------

